# A small change that really helped



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife and I have had some problems recently with sexual frequency. 

We were down to twice a month at best. I was not a happy camper. 

The first change I made was to get a massage table. It made a huge improvement in our frequency. I love stroking her body, and it gets her HOT...Talk about a WIN-WIN situation.

The next change was a 60 inch TV in the bedroom. It has resulted in at least 12 hours a week of prime CUDDLE time, and sex is now up to 2-3 times a week. 

It has brought us physically closer, and this has resulted in more emotional closeness.

We celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary next Saturday.....


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Fab post woodchuck. Love reading about positive changes and people getting more lovin!

Way cool!

I think men (in general) concentrate on boobs and pu$$y way too much. 
Great you've discovered your wife biggest erogenous zone... her skin ( from head to toe).

:smthumbup:


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> My wife and I have had some problems recently with sexual frequency.
> 
> We were down to twice a month at best. I was not a happy camper.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, job well done sir! :smthumbup:

Other people in this Forum aren't so lucky. They had tried many many things to make their Dear Wives happy, and still getting refused. Because they made the effort after the wives are no longer sexually attracted to them... (or maybe because the wives were never sexually attracted to them at all).

I believe your method works because your wife still sexually attracted to you, and you made the effort to please her more, while the attraction is still there. 

So, you made the right action at the right time, and now getting the proper rewards. This is a good success story. Once again, I salute you sir! :smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome! Yes, we have a massage table too. I need to get that out.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> It has brought us physically closer, and this has resulted in more emotional closeness.
> 
> We celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary next Saturday.....



*Congratulations*

I wish you both much happiness


----------

